# Swath or photon for deep pow



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

How is the Photon? thinking about buying one


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

RHSTi said:


> How is the Photon? thinking about buying one



I like them, my son loves them . I never really have had a softer or mid flex boot so I wanted to try the swath to see if it might help with some knee pain from arthritis in my knee cap. Im heavy at 230lb , the photons are very comfortable and responsive but I find myself keeping them a bit loose at times against my shins


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

My biggest concern is that it seems to be too soft for my taste and some reviews say the flex can get soft quite fast.
Is that true?


----------



## Adam9251 (Nov 20, 2021)

neveo said:


> Advanced all mountain boarder mostly off piste , like natural features in between for 25 plus years . I’ve somehow wound up with two pairs of boots and 1 unworn . Been riding photons past 2 years , mostly with genesis bindings on a warping , ultra craft and a West . Are the swaths be too soft or flexible for a cat and heli trip in BC with those boards and yes 420 . Haven’t warn the swaths on the mountain but they are really comfortable in my house.





neveo said:


> Advanced all mountain boarder mostly off piste , like natural features in between for 25 plus years . I’ve somehow wound up with two pairs of boots and 1 unworn . Been riding photons past 2 years , mostly with genesis bindings on a warping , ultra craft and a West . Are the swaths be too soft or flexible for a cat and heli trip in BC with those boards and yes 420 . Haven’t warn the swaths on the mountain but they are really comfortable in my house.


Any update on this? Just got Swaths and wondering how they are for free ride. Too soft? Responsive?


----------

